# Which pleco to choose for 75gl ......help



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I need a few plecos for my 75 gl ......

I have chosen green ones that charles has .... but im undecided .....they are very pretty and I think would go very nice with my discus and angels .
I would not be interested in breeding the plecs I choose to go in that tank .

some people have king tiger 4 sale ....would be cheaper for me to get those without shipping ....but these too i have no clue about .

I have to say the green have really caught my eye and would compliment the discus ..

the other I was thinking was ....forgot the name they black with orange spots (i think )shawn had it for sale ...

I would like a type that grow big ,and eat algae ....

I would like a *fancy* one at a reasonable price ..(maybe 2 )
sex wont matter to me ... unless they will fight .....

I have no clue about these plecos ....what would you choose ????

I would hope to get some insight as id like to place my order with charles by friday (if i choose that way ) and im scared about shipping ...
thanks all ....

keeping in mind this is a hobby for me and not a money making !


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I see fancy plecos are slowly taking over now....lol....

AS for the green phantom, my only concern is the fact that you are putting them into a discus tank. These plecos do well with temps in the high 70s. With the Baryancistrus (high fin) specie tolerating 80ish. (But if you really want them, Luckys I believe have the high fin specie)

The other you have in mind is gold nugget I am assuming. I would suggest you looking into L177s, they are smaller then the L18 variant (8 inch vs 14). But the L177s are more tolerant of higher temp in the low to mid 80s. (not too sure how high of temp you are planning to set for the discus)

Why not put the zebras in? They are perfect little critters with discus and they love warmer waters also.

Others that come to mind are: L204, L333, L102 and L259, the first two are striped patterned and the later are dotted. Lucky's has some L204s for sale, Aquafeet from kwas/pricenetwork has some nice L333s, and I think John (jkhuu) has nice looking pair of L259s

As for the king tigers, again depending on how high you are planning to keep the water temp, they may or may not like the temp, since they are able to tolerate mid 80s.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Not sure if these are the local L066 King Tigers you were talking about. If not, here are the ads..

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Ajax_2_King_tiger_plecos_L066_2_inch_Juvenile_Pic_add-242242.html

and

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Sca...King_Tigers_For_Sale_100_for_Pair-241969.html

Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hitch rolmao !!!!
zebras .?..........what zebras?..............

Discus around 84 to 86 ...........

Darn was hoping the green ones could take that temp grrrrr 

whats lucky ?????

thanks for the links ....... i dont have much time kids are good for now ... knock on wood ...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok king tigers are OUT!!!!!

anyone have any other suggestions ?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Hitch rolmao !!!!
> zebras .?..........what zebras?..............
> 
> Discus around 84 to 86 ...........
> ...


LOL, but seriously, what happened to your zebras? Cus there were still like 3 or 4 when I was over :/

Well 80ish the optimal for the L200s, but I have seen people keeping them together but set their temp to be around 82ish. But 84-86 would be good for the fish I listed as well as king tigers.

Lucky's Aquarium, its located in Market Village at Steeles and Kennedy.

but look into the L204, L102, L333 and L259s, they are all pretty cool. And L259 is very similar in looks to the gold nugget.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my dad got 2 albino bushnose longfin pleco and a gold nugget pleco in his 72 bow with 6 discus. The temperature is around 83F

^^


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The tigers are just the same to care for as the L-046's you had. no difference in my mind just a cheaper hypan. 

I think Canadapleco keeps or kept his hypans with is discus. Might be worth asking him.

Here is a list of catfish that can take those temps. Just note that the temps you want to keep them in are the max temps suggested. I personally would not push it. I would only keep BN's with them.

Species Size Temp pH Hits 
Panaque sp. (L204) (i:36, k:126) 130mm (5.1") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) 6.6-8.6 106952 
Baryancistrus sp. (L018) (i:32, k:108) 355mm (14") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) 6.4-7.6 98121 
Hypancistrus sp. (L066) (i:32, k:175) 120mm (4.7") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) 5.8-7.0 81068 
Scobinancistrus aureatus (i:28, k:72) 300mm (11.8") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) 5.8-7.2 60613 
Panaque nigrolineatus (i:24, k:99) 340mm (13.4") 22.0-30.0°C (71.6-86°F) 6.5-7.5 55011 
Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus (i:16, k:76) 305mm (12") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 43597 
Hypancistrus contradens (i:20, k:77) 126mm (5") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) 5.0-7.5 37495 
Baryancistrus sp. (L177) (i:8, k:54) 200mm (7.9") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 37206 
Baryancistrus sp. (L081) (i:9, k:48) 180mm (7.1") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) 6.0-7.8 34090 
Platydoras costatus (i:3, k:4) 160mm (6.3") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.0-7.5 33270 
Acanthicus adonis (i:17, k:34) 1000mm (39.4") 20.0-30.0°C (68-86°F) 6.0-7.8 31667 
Asterophysus batrachus (i:19, k:12) 280mm (11") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 5.6-7.0 30088 
Panaque sp. (L191) (i:16, k:53) 250mm (9.8") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 26910 
Hypancistrus inspector (i:20, k:35) 160mm (6.3") 22.0-30.0°C (71.6-86°F) 5.4-7.6 26593 
Hypancistrus sp. (L236) (i:17, k:23) 120mm (4.7") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 6.6-7.6 24184 
Hypostomus punctatus (i:4, k:33) 260mm (10.2") 22.0-29.0°C (71.6-84.2°F) 5.0-8.2 24009 
Sorubim lima (i:16, k:28) 420mm (16.5") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.2-7.2 20138 
Pseudacanthicus leopardus (i:36, k:21) 350mm (13.8") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) No data 18820 
Scobinancistrus cf. pariolispos (i:16, k:19) 300mm (11.8") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) 5.8-7.2 17516 
Calophysus macropterus (i:20, k:2) 500mm (19.7") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 6.0-7.4 17374 
Rineloricaria eigenmanni (i:14, k:26) 150mm (5.9") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 6.0-7.4 15028 
Hypostomus plecostomus (i:8, k:22) 300mm (11.8") 20.0-30.0°C (68-86°F) 6.5-8.0 14876 
Peckoltia sp. (L147) (i:30, k:19) 150mm (5.9") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) No data 14853 
Oligancistrus sp. (L030) (i:2, k:11) 100mm (3.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 14388 
Hopliancistrus sp. (L017) (i:7, k:9) 130mm (5.1") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 14382 
Hemibagrus wyckioides (i:14, k:10) 950mm (37.4") 19.0-29.0°C (66.2-84.2°F) 6.0-7.6 13833 
Hypancistrus sp. (L411) (i:3, k:29) 130mm (5.1") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 13512 
Synodontis flavitaeniata (i:12, k:31) 155mm (6.1") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 6.5-8.2 13182 
Wallago attu (i:10, k:0) 2000mm (78.7") 19.0-29.0°C (66.2-84.2°F) 6.0-7.6 12342 
Hypancistrus sp. (L250) (i:1, k:6) 90mm (3.5") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 12290 
Malapterurus electricus (i:16, k:9) 900mm (35.4") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.5-8.2 11625 
Trachelyopterus fisheri (i:11, k:2) 280mm (11") 22.0-32.0°C (71.6-89.6°F) 6.0-7.0 11511 
Mystus bimaculatus (i:9, k:5) 39mm (1.5") 23.0-32.0°C (73.4-89.6°F) 4.0-5.5 11006 
Ancistrus triradiatus (i:12, k:12) 120mm (4.7") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) 6.6-7.6 10976 
Pseudohemiodon sp. `Marbled` (i:21, k:4) 150mm (5.9") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) 6.4-7.4 10877 
Synodontis polli (i:16, k:16) 100mm (3.9") 23.0-29.0°C (73.4-84.2°F) 7.8-9.2 9384 
Corydoras leucomelas (i:10, k:24) 55mm (2.2") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) 5.6-7.0 9342 
Oligancistrus sp. (L020) (i:7, k:3) 100mm (3.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 9046 
Scobinancistrus sp. (L253) (i:15, k:10) 300mm (11.8") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 8972 
Trachycorystes trachycorystes (i:10, k:4) 450mm (17.7") 23.0-29.0°C (73.4-84.2°F) 6.4-7.0 8705 
Mystus castaneus (i:4, k:6) 150mm (5.9") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) 5.2-7.6 8656 
Platydoras armatulus (i:24, k:131) 200mm (7.9") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.0-7.5 8224 
Peckoltia sp. (L013) (i:2, k:5) 200mm (7.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 7782 
Brachyplatystoma platynemum (i:8, k:4) 1170mm (46.1") 24.0-33.0°C (75.2-91.4°F) 6.6-7.6 7773 
Peckoltia sp. (L012) (i:1, k:1) 200mm (7.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 7768 
Baryancistrus sp. (L019) (i:2, k:1) 250mm (9.8") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 6671 
Pseudancistrus sp. (L067) (i:12, k:1) 200mm (7.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 6035 
Oligancistrus sp. (L354) (i:4, k:4) 100mm (3.9") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 5811 
Isorineloricaria spinosissima (i:3, k:0) 500mm (19.7") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) 6.2-7.4 4698 
Peckoltia cf. snethlageae (i:2, k:2) 120mm (4.7") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 4489 
Loricariichthys platymetopon (i:11, k:1) 300mm (11.8") 25.0-29.0°C (77-84.2°F) No data 3929 
Tridensimilis brevis (i:6, k:3) 28mm (1.1") 21.0-30.0°C (69.8-86°F) 5.6-7.6 3788 
Spectracanthicus sp. (L315) (i:1, k:1) 100mm (3.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 3780 
Ancistrini sp. (L252) (i:2, k:0) 200mm (7.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 3755 
Leporacanthicus sp. (L326) (i:5, k:0) 250mm (9.8") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) No data 3709 
Ageneiosus magoi (i:2, k:1) 240mm (9.4") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.4-7.0 3668 
Farlowella mariaelenae (i:8, k:7) 250mm (9.8") 24.0-30.0°C (75.2-86°F) 6.4-7.8 3616 
Pterygoplichthys sp. (L313) (i:1, k:3) 400mm (15.7") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 3456 
Hypostomus sp. (L087) (i:1, k:0) 300mm (11.8") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 3350 
Malapterurus microstoma (i:8, k:3) 560mm (22") 23.0-30.0°C (73.4-86°F) 6.0-7.0 3183 
Parancistrus sp. (L332) (i:1, k:1) 200mm (7.9") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 2924 
Oligancistrus sp. (L353) (i:1, k:0) 130mm (5.1") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 2847 
Spatuloricaria sp. `Rio San Alejandro` (i:2, k:0) 400mm (15.7") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) 6.2-7.2 2647 
Neosilurus gloveri (i:1, k:0) 180mm (7.1") 16.0-40.0°C (60.8-104°F) No data 2472 
Porochilus rendahli (i:4, k:2) 200mm (7.9") 15.0-34.0°C (59-93.2°F) 5.0-8.3 2332 
Pterygoplichthys etentaculatus (i:1, k:1) 300mm (11.8") 22.0-30.0°C (71.6-86°F) 6.2-7.8 2318 
Ancistrus sp. (L352) (i:0, k:2) 80mm (3.1") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 2233 
Porochilus argenteus (i:1, k:0) 300mm (11.8") 9.0-30.0°C (48.2-86°F) 7.5-8.2 2162 
Euchilichthys guentheri (i:8, k:3) 170mm (6.7") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) 6.4-7.4 2085 
Parancistrus sp. (L258) (i:0, k:0) 250mm (9.8") 24.0-29.0°C (75.2-84.2°F) No data 2022 
Auchenipteridae sp. `Guyana` (i:3, k:1) 80mm (3.1") 22.0-30.0°C (71.6-86°F) 6.4-7.0 1875 
Lasiancistrus sp. (L143) (i:0, k:0) 150mm (5.9") 25.0-30.0°C (77-86°F) No data 1834


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

She's looking for something to eat algae. I told her the King Tigers are carnivors which won't eat algae nor will the other Hypans.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I feed that tank frozen foods only ...bloodworms mostly ,brine ....got to get my nerve up to buy beefheart and that will join the list .
a carnivor would survive ...
I wanted to keep plants in it thaught an algae eater would be better as there is not 1 pleco in that tank 
rolmao and I have 40+ lol


jackson ..........awesome list ....thank you very much!!!!
this shall help me heaps in my looking!!!!

then to get another tank going o QT it for months!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds like a plan. 

But I would vote for the Hypans over algae eaters.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

my fav.... your not gonna believe this.........................



BN's hahaha


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> my fav.... your not gonna believe this.........................
> 
> BN's hahaha


wow........O_O

there are two BN species on that list.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I want to put an end to this thought process right now. Plecos are NOT algae eaters. That is a common misconception perpetrated by pets stores everywhere. There are some vegetarian species (the BN is one of them) but they will not live on algae alone. Their diet needs to be supplimented with algae wafers, vegetables and the like. Plecos like all catfish are bottom scavengers and eat what gets to the bottom of the river or in our case the tank. Be this flake food, the occasional shrimp that hits the bottom, or foods designed to sink. The best site I have seen for plecos is www.planetcatfish.com. Pretty much everything about the various species is listed there. As someone mentioned earlier www.canadapleco.com is also another resource.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I want to put an end to this thought process right now. Plecos are NOT algae eaters. That is a common misconception perpetrated by pets stores everywhere. There are some vegetarian species (the BN is one of them) but they will not live on algae alone. Their diet needs to be supplimented with algae wafers, vegetables and the like. Plecos like all catfish are bottom scavengers and eat what gets to the bottom of the river or in our case the tank. Be this flake food, the occasional shrimp that hits the bottom, or foods designed to sink. The best site I have seen for plecos is www.planetcatfish.com. Pretty much everything about the various species is listed there. As someone mentioned earlier www.canadapleco.com is also another resource.


GREAT POSTING 

Another thing to consider is that the foods you are feeding the dsicus are mostly meat. That being said you should go with a pleco that can handle a meaty diet. They will still need some veggies as well. Others who need veggies as the main part of their diet will develop intestinal problems. Once this happens it is very hard to revese it and the plec will most likely die.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> GREAT POSTING
> 
> Another thing to consider is that the foods you are feeding the dsicus are mostly meat. That being said you should go with a pleco that can handle a meaty diet. They will still need some beggies as well. Others who need veggies as the main part of their diet will develop intestinal problems. Once this happens it is very hard to revese it and the plec will most likely die.


Hypan! Hypan! Hypan! Hypan!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I totally agree with all comments ....
I do however find that the baby plecs seem to eat more algae and as they grow they devour everything I put in ,I use vegie and meat for them ....

I really wanted to AVOID hypans .......
I have the algae eater shrimps ...but they wouldnt last 2 hours in that tank ..guess my best bet is maybe put the cheapest plants in the big tank then...

but it will now take me forever to go through that list ........omg checked out 10 last night ....


hitch you have hypan on the brain ......lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I totally agree with all comments ....
> I do however find that the baby plecs seem to eat more algae and as they grow they devour everything I put in ,I use vegie and meat for them ....
> 
> I really wanted to AVOID hypans .......
> ...


what do you mean the algae eater shrimps? As in the plants wont last or the shrimps wont last if you put Hypans.

If you mean shrimps wont last because of the Hypans, you have little to worry, my hypans never seem to eat/catch shrimp until they have been mortally injured by my apistos (ie, almost dead, crawling slowly).

But yes, I do have Hypan on the brain.

Check this out:http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26976&hilit=discus

They kepta gold nugget, L200 and L190 in their discus tank.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

the shrimps wont last in the discus tank ... angels in there too ...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, true. forgot about that.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hahaha but its a good excuse for another 30 gl ..................lol


----------

